# Chemex fail .....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So bit of a fail today ...

Coffee hasbean - San Sebastián washed

Dose 25 g bloom 1 minute ( last track of time ) 40g

Three pours split ( again rubbish , didn't top up Til almost dry each time ) water temp 93

Total pour 427 g

Total time 4.40

TDS 1.18

21 % extraction yield

Taste - nasty gash , no sweetness , no fruit , metallic .....

Coarsen grind ? Quicker pours ?


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Euh, nasty gash...nasty


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Taste - nasty gash , no sweetness , no fruit , metallic .....


Beautiful. Hint of medieval chastity belt!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Admittedly I have literally no idea when it come to Chemex. I've been adding slightly more coffee (30g) more water for bloom 60-80g, blooms for slightly less time 30-40 seconds and then splitting the poor to try and ensure that the bed is never totally dry. Total brew time I aim for is 4 minutes and 500g total water. Seems to be working well at the moment.

got some more challenging beans to try tomorrow so it could all be back up in the air again









Oh yeah and I've never tasted the bean you mentioned.

Yup, that makes this post practically useless, good luck


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

1.18 is low mate. At work we run 1.25-1.4%. 30g / 500g


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> 1.18 is low mate. At work we run 1.25-1.4%. 30g / 500g


OK so suggestions to correct then?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

what was the end beverage weight? the figures don't make sense


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> OK so suggestions to correct then?


More agitation , higher temp, finer grind


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Agree with Gary, the numbers really don't make sense. Was the total amount of water 427g, or 427g + 40g?

What grinder are you using? 21% would be overextracted with a conventional grinder, underextracted with an EK43.

No sweetness usually means you need to grind finer and increase extraction yield...unless you've gone too far and the metallic taste is the beginnings of a bitter takeover.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks all.

Figures aren't right

TDs is wrong

The only thing I got right was that it wasn't tasty...

Total water added was 427g but that wasn't total brew weight at the end ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok better correct the way I weigh things .....

On the current IMM

25 g dose bloom 40 g

Three split pours added ( total water weight added 427 g )

So dose 25 g brew weight 370g TDS 1.47

Would like a little sweeter and creamier

Getting blackcurrant but not the smoothness I want , little bit on the tart side

So go finer push the yield higher?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok better correct the way I weigh things .....
> 
> On the current IMM
> 
> ...


It is kenya , so won't be dull. Try again pulling a bit more water through until TDS 1.35


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So go same dose ,same grind , push water added to 450g -475 ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah , give it a go. Allow it to cool for 15 mins too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah , give it a go. Allow it to cool for 15 mins too


Alway have the second cup 10-15 mins after too


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Alway have the second cup 10-15 mins after too


Slap your wrist, no the first cup, palate fresh for it


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

First cup at 10 mins second cup at about 15

That hurt btw


----------

